# [BootAnimation][WIP] Doctor Who TARDIS



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

Almost done. Needs a looping end and MAYBE some sound effects adjustmet.


----------



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks very good. Nicely done


----------



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I'm gonna need someone to actually try it out. I have a Samsung phone and they don't accept bootanimation.zips. So if anyone without a Samsung phone who is interested let me know.

Thanks!

Sent from my Verizon Nexus Charge 4G-LTE


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

I can try it out for you if you would like. I have a D2 and I know I have switched out the bootanimations more then once, not sure about the sound though. Ill help out if I can or if my phone is compatible, let me know.


----------



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you very much, that will be great!!!!
And as long as you can find and swap out the PowerOn.wav file then you should be all set for sound.

Here's a gif with the full ending. It's full sized (480x800) so it might take some time to load and play properly.
It doesn't loop, so if you wanna see it again you have to hit F5 and if that doesn't work, copy the picture to your desktop and drag into another browser not being used (and not IE) or load it into a picture viewer or editor.
And again....it's a gif so there is TONS of colorloss. The actual animation will look marvelous. 









All that's left for me to do is calculate all the milliseconds of picture rate into frame rate so I can code it properly. It's gonna shift some stuff around by a hair, but enough to offset the sound, so once that's done I'll have to calculate the time positions of the sound effects and then it should be ready for testing.


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

It does look pretty cool. Just post in here or PM me whenever its made it to the testing phase.


----------

